# Feudal World Guard



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

While working on my Sisters of battle I'm also trying out some imperial guard to work with them. I reckon my sisters are going to need some heavy support, and these are the guys who are answering the call.

I'm not a big fan of the cadians or catachans. Both are too chunky in my opinion. I thought I'd make my own guard for a unique feel and something that would go better with my sisters. I'm trying a combination of brettonian men at arms with cadian weapons and gear. So far I have assembled an infantry squad and a command squad. See below.

This is the infantry squad.

















Some close ups on individual guys.

















And this is the command squad. I'm quite pleased with how the officer has turned out.

















These guys are ready for priming now so I'll be painting them soon I hope and posting some pics when they are done. Hope you like them, and C+C is welcome.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I've seen it done before and everytime I do I love them. Great work Someguy. The Officer does indeed look great. What is the guy next to him?

How easy are the conversions by the way?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Absolutely brilliant, man, keep it up!


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> What is the guy next to him?


Reference 




It isn't all that hard to do. The Cadian arms need a lot of cutting up to fit on the men at arms' bodies and then sometimes some GS. I found that some torsos were easier to work with than others.

Positioning the models is the hardest part. It's relatively easy to get them standing in a kind of neutral "at ease" position with the lasgun pointing down. Getting them to look like they are aiming at something is harder. I haven't yet tried making them run, crouch or anything like that, but I may do later.

The heavy wep teams take a while to do, since I've been feudalising them. These are some close ups of them.

Infantry squad's lascannon:

























Command squad's lascannon


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha I get it now. Very nice.

I was very impressed with the Heavy Weapons Teams. Rhino wheels right?


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Leman russ/chimera wheels. I got a sprue of them ages ago and they have come in very handy.


----------



## Skorch (Dec 30, 2007)

Those look awsome, and with all those spare cadian bits I expect to see some impressive body-barricades too! :biggrin:


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

wow, primo my friend. Definatly gonna have to add these on the list for the traitor gaurd im going to build..


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Those are fantastic!! If someone had told me they were mixing Brets with Guard I would have scoffed at the idea. Glad to be proven wrong.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

These are cool. Ive seen it done before for blood pact very effectively. They used goblin faces for the grotesque masks.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

very nice...kudos sir those are impressive, cant wait to see em painted!


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Painted now. I may go back to them and add army and unit markings of some kind at a later date, once I have a better idea what the army is going to be like.

Here is the infantry squad.


















And the command squad.


























There is more I could do in terms of highlighting and detail on them but I actually think they look fine now as a unit. 

I will do more work to the bases but I'm holding off on that for now. I want a base scheme that looks good both for these guys and for the sisters of battle, as it will be an important part of making the two sets of figures look like one army.

One idea I had was snow. Has anyone tried the GW snow stuff and have good/bad experiences to relate? I'll go looking for a tutorial.

As usual all C+C welcome.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent stuff. I really like your officer.

The GW snow is not that easy to work with I've found. I used a bicarbe of soda method (I found it on the web somewhere) and thats worked ok for me.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Great conversions and very nicely painted.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> There is more I could do in terms of highlighting and detail on them but I actually think they look fine now as a unit.


I would have to agree with both parts of the statement. I would suggest going back for a highlight stage at some point but these do look just fine as is. Nice work.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Have to say these are some of the most original and characterful guard I've ever seen. Not really up on Brettonians, so I don't know who the Friar Tuck guy is minding the lascannon, but I especially like him. 

Kudos sir, much kudos to you for originality. I'm well impressed.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Awsome stuff. Nice painting, the blue adds some nice variation.


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Very nicely done some guy! I love it when you guys mix the different stuff. Very nice variation. I love the old armour with the lasguns and guns. Very well painted as well... RESPECT!


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I've been working on a Leman russ, which is now more or less ready for painting. I don't like the turret and gun on the LR, so I've used a conqueror turret with an extended barrel. The knight commander is a mixture of empire and brettonnian bits and the banners on the sides (covering damage from where sponsons used to be) are lead sheet.


















I've assembled a chimera too but there's not a lot to seeat the moment.

Fluff-wise I think my feudal guard don't make their own gear but have it given to them after joining. Therefore, rather than go for things like steam powered tanks and the like, I'm going with quite modern tanks, maybe even more advanced than standard in the case of the LR, to which they have attached their own stuff.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Thwarted again... local store was out of men-at-arms.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

any thing new done during these five months?
no the first time I've seen this done, but never this good.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

looking cool, iv never seen this done before. they do look really intereting and original - the ones without shiny armour almost have a WW1 look going on there. they do look pretty cool painted too. keep up the good work.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

just beautiful, all i can say ^^

i just have a silly question. Are you going to make the Knights of Nee(sp?) for storm troopers/veterans/rough riders?


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice!!! Good paintjob!!!!


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

It's been a while since I've worked on these guys. I'm currently working on some stuff for a sisters/marine list and a small chaos force for a doubles tournament. I've also moved house, and that has meant I haven't done much.

I'm quite pleased with how these guys have turned out though, so I may return to them if and when the new IG codex comes out - either as support for sisters or an army in their own right.

Glad people like them, and maybe someone else will have a go. They are very easy to make to be honest, probably as quick to do as if I just put the cadians together out of the box.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

sweet, i've been wanting to make the genswick for some time, but havent got the money. nice job making your own genswick, or whatever you call them.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

these gaurd look amazing someguy, very well converted and very original great work :good:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

This is amazing I have to say. Yes, I am late to the party here, but this is amazing.


----------



## Saggamortuss (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow....These guys look so cool! Do you have any ideas for tanks? It would be pretty hard, and I'm not sure how one would go about it. 
Great pics!!!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Great Theme and Very nice paint work!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Saggamortuss said:


> ... Do you have any ideas for tanks? It would be pretty hard...


I think we should try to persuade Someguy to base a Leman Russ on an Empire Steam Tank, don't you?

:improbable cyclops:


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

An excellent thread! Superb modelling/conversion work!


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I do like these guys and intend to come back to them. A combination of my continued failure to make a marine list I like, my wish to avoid doing double lash, and the forthcoming IG codex combine to make IG look like a fun option.

Dunno about the steam leman russ. Well I do, and I don't like the idea. I'm not really sure what the fluff would be for these guys and their relationship with tech, but I see them as being feudal guys who have been given tech upon becoming lasguns rather than guys who have just happened to invent Ye Olde Mk I Steaman Russ. They would probably stick various stuff onto their tanks to make them fit better with their society, but actually leave the fabric of the vehicles largely untouched - or break them if they didn't. In any case I don't want to just make an empire or brettonian army in the future, I want a 40k feudal world force.

That said, it's also meant to be less than 100% serious. I'll need to do something a bit off the wall, whatever I end up with.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, i like the idea of the steam tanks. I would just model some smoke stacks on the back. Maybe say they run steam engines due to the low atmospheric preasure on the planets in their system or something. I get your drift though, often fuedal and feral guard are supplied their tanks and guns by other systems or nearby forgeworlds.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Someguy said:


> ...
> Dunno about the steam leman russ. Well I do, and I don't like the idea...


That's absolutely fine mate, it's your army! I like the idea of a Baneblade, let's say, covered in flags and maybe with a reliquae or some such object of devotion, to symbolise the fact that they've been given this stuff but then fit it into their own way of thinking. Maybe thinking of it as a fortress, that happens to move... Now I have images of Baneblades with half-timbering and jettied upper stories...

So instead, I shall sell my idea to the Orks who will make a Battlewagon from the Steam Tank. It'll compliment the Orkified (Dwarf) Gyropter (Steam Deffkopter) I'm trying to get them to build...

:imventing cyclops:


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

I am thinking of making some of my own. the base will also be the bertonian men at arms, and it seems wasteful to get an entire cadien box and have so much unusable left overs. what parts did you actually use of the IG sprue? las guns? lasgun arms?


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I mostly just used the arms and some of the surplus equipment like water bottles and mags. I do have a whole lot of cadian bodies and heads around the place now, and assorted halberds and shields. Those probably won't combine very effectively.

That's the deal with conversions though, they are nearly always more expensive than the off the shelf version. I suppose I could have saved money by GSing leather armour onto cadians or catachans, but it suited me better to just buy the two kits.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

preety much as I though. I am going E-bay for Men-at-arms bodies, and IG las wepon armes, with the canteen, grenades, and stuff like that.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Someguy said:


> ... I do have a whole lot of cadian bodies and heads around the place now, and assorted halberds and shields. Those probably won't combine very effectively...


Not without a box of Catachans and a box of Chaos Marauders anyway... you can use the Bretonnian arms with the Marauder bodies, the Marauder arms with the Catachan bodies, and the Catachan arms with the Cadian bodies... or something...

Only a suggestion of course, and maybe not a very clever one. Maybe instead of Marauders, Empire State Troops with muskets might be a 'half-way' unit. Cadians with baggy sleeves and flintlocks? Then use the State Trooper bodies with the Bretonnian halberds? Or still use Catachan arms with the Cadian bodies, Empire arms with the Catachan bodies, and Bretonnian arms with the Empire bodies...

I'm sorry, I may have lost the plot.

:too confused cyclops:


----------



## jiMiH3ndriX (Feb 13, 2009)

This looks wonderful! When I finish doing the work on my standard built army(someday) I am going to try and do some custom work; you gave me some inspiration.

Anyway, do you have any photos of your painted LR?? I am looking forward to them.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Grr..... You must post some more, this rocks. I seriously would like to see this army in the flesh. Kudos!


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> Haha I get it now. Very nice.
> 
> I was very impressed with the Heavy Weapons Teams. Rhino wheels right?


I got it the minute I saw it and you beat me to the puch I was going to ask if they were coconuts. Good visual pun. My first Nids when the lictor was effective and could get a cover save in the open. I had one of them holding a sign that said "You don't see me!" :victory:


----------



## kingpin02 (Jun 14, 2009)

just a thought , you could model dragon heads over the barrels of your russ' main gun so the barrel is coming out of its mouth, maybe use different monster heads for your different tanks, or use the brettonian , catapult and GS the rock into some kind of bomb and use it as artillary/griffion. loving your work someguy , i need more pics:shok:!!!!


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

1 of the coolest army i have seen converted yet. lets see some more pics.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Shame on me for missing this ...its brilliant! and hilarious too awesome stuff! +rep
Please tell me you have some "holy hand grenades!"


----------



## kingpin02 (Jun 14, 2009)

as soon as i saw this army i knew i had to make one myself , this thread has inspired me , thanks so much someguy

if you want to see my wip of this heres a link to it http://www.wargamerau.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=75582

thanks again :good:


----------



## The144thCadianPlatoon (Jul 31, 2009)

i love the cocanuts and the fat friar on the lascannon, you are awesome!


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Thread Necromancer


----------

